# SCHWINN TANDEM HELP



## FULLYLOADED (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi just scored this Schwinn tandem...Looks 50s to me..Serial number seems odd under crankcase..Any infohelp will be appreciated ..was hangin in a doctors office..






















Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 26, 2017)

bitchin tandem! I have one of these, but my drum brakes are newer than yours.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 26, 2017)

Looks like a 1940s-50s Town & Country tandem with a nice, hand brazed frame. You've got a big project in your future. It probably has an odd serial number as a tandem built by hand rather than electroforge welded on the larger assembly line.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2017)

Judging by this serial entry I'd guess that your tandem is a 1946-47 model

01/19/1949 ------------------ T001000 ----- T001217 -(TDM)


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 26, 2017)

Note that the Chicago built tandems were not electro-forged, they were fillet-brazed. That included models from the very first ones up until the very last Chicago tandem, the 1983 Twinn Sport:


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2017)

I seem to remember seeing a stripped down (60's) frame where the rear dropouts, chain stays and top seat tube stays were EF. Then the lower seat stay was brazed to the drop out partially covering the serial number.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 26, 2017)

Right, they were 90% fillet brazed, which pretty much makes them fillet brazed. LOL.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2017)

As my old Boss would say. 









Aaaaah cool Scott, you found the picture!


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jun 27, 2017)

Metacortex said:


> Note that the Chicago built tandems were not electro-forged, they were fillet-brazed. That included models from the very first ones up until the very last Chicago tandem, the 1983 Twinn Sport:




Interesting. I knew the early ones from the 40s-50s were brazed, but not the 60s - 70s ones.


----------



## Metacortex (Jun 27, 2017)

SirMike1983 said:


> Interesting. I knew the early ones from the 40s-50s were brazed, but not the 60s - 70s ones.




Yeah, check out my post here showing the Twinn Sport (made from '78 to '83 http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/schwinn-superior.96587/#post-621253

On these while all of the headtube joints were fillet-brazed the middle one was left unfiiled:





The '78-'83 Twinn Sport frame was very similar to the '63-'64 Bicycle Built for Two, except on that one they filed all of the headtube joints:





There must be a pound of brass in those frames!


----------

